

Hot or not for Vines: fun way to browse curated Vine videos - mkim117
http://www.vineoff.com/

======
mkim117
Encouraged by Startup School NY to post.

Side project I built with a friend as a fun way to discover Vines. This-or-
that model to browse and at the end of the day we present a top 10 list by
user votes.

Any comments or feedback would be appreciated!

